# Can you see a line? 10dpo



## Nana2511

Hello. 

I'm 10dpo today and ttc for 5months.. I'm already giving up and feeling like AF will appear in a few days. 
Can you see a line?


----------



## BrendaJ

Hi Nana!! I can’t really say with certainty but I think I see what could possibly be the beginning of your BFP. It’s like a ghost of a line, test again, praying for your BFP!!


----------



## Nana2511

BrendaJ said:


> Hi Nana!! I can’t really say with certainty but I think I see what could possibly be the beginning of your BFP. It’s like a ghost of a line, test again, praying for your BFP!!

Thank you! You're giving me hope. I'll definitely try again in a few days ☺️


----------



## Suggerhoney

I think I'm seeing like a shadow as well. That's how mine started out. 
Really hope it gets darker. Good luck sweety


----------



## Nana2511

Suggerhoney said:


> I think I'm seeing like a shadow as well. That's how mine started out.
> Really hope it gets darker. Good luck sweety

Thank you. I'll take another test soon. I really hope it will get darker because I'm starting to feel like i'm seeing lines that don't exist :D


----------



## saveme

I think I see a shadow of a line, gl mama


----------



## Nana2511

I did another one this morning. I'm disappointed coz i expected it to be darker even if i think that this one is less sensible that the first one i did. He is the picture..


----------



## Nana2511

Can you still see anything? I think I'm going crazy now...AF expected in 4days


----------



## Nana2511

saveme said:


> I think I see a shadow of a line, gl mama

Thank you sweetie! Fingers (and toes) crossed..lol


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck :)


----------

